# Transporting Drywall to the site



## cargo rackz (Jan 27, 2015)

Would like to know how you guys get your drywall and other sheet goods to the site? Do you look for a solution or just deal by shoving it into the work vehicle?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It gets delivered or we pick it up... :jester:

Bed of a truck or in an enclosed or open trailer.


----------



## cargo rackz (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks. Marketing a new product for a client and looking to see how you guys transport and learn about the issues. Product carries it on the side of vehicle like glass. Seems like a solid product and looking for input.

Hate to admit it but jealous of you guys. I cant put a *spam post* in straight.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Haven't you been on here before?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Delivery of anything more than a couple sheets


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

delivered


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

In my van, on top of my van (if I had to), in a trailer or have it delivered. Would I carry it on the side....no.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah this guy had been here before.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Cut em in half, toss it in the trunk of the hoopty. More than 3 sheets, spend $20 on a u-haul pickup.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

cargo rackz said:


> Thanks. Marketing a new product for a client and looking to see how you guys transport and learn about the issues. Product carries it on the side of vehicle like glass. Seems like a solid product and looking for input.
> 
> Hate to admit it but jealous of you guys. I cant put a light bulb in straight.


Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but this sounds like a terrible idea.

Even if it were to work, I'm not sure you're making anyone's life easier. If it's a few sheets, it fits in my truck bed. More than a few? Delivered by the supplier.

I'd suggest you/your client ask some very honest questions to find out if this idea is worth pursuing before sinking a bunch of time/money into development, IP, and marketing.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah this guy had been here before.


Nuked


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I call drywall guy, and I could careless how he got it there. :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I just snap my finger


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Customer pays for delivery...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

On the side of a van?!?!:laughing:










I prefer this method. Can't be hassled for a delivery charge.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

1985gt said:


> On the side of a van?!?!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Lowes does $20 delivery for commercial accounts right? Not to mention, our sheetrock supplier not only delivers for free but brings it in...

Be sure to tip...

Wouldn't bother making the trip for a couple of sheets for $20... especially since the customer is paying anyway...


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Anymore I tend to cut down the sheets, doing smaller jobs only.

But this may help for determining which way to go http://www.referwork.com/ref/how_much_does_drywall_weigh.htm 

Delivery is little to pay especially when you have the thicker wallboard to contend with and non-straight paths. Too, makes starting the job easier when you haven't already lugged the stuff so far...there's always the option of renting the home center truck if you happen to buy it there.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

KAP said:


> You know Lowes does $20 delivery for commercial accounts right? Not to mention, our sheetrock supplier not only delivers for free but brings it in...
> 
> Be sure to tip...
> 
> Wouldn't bother making the trip for a couple of sheets for $20... especially since the customer is paying anyway...



Late reply but I really hope you know I was joking.

If we need more then a couple of sheets of plywood we have it delivered. Unless we need it like right now and the flat bed or a trailer will do. We have around 1/2 a bunk of plywood in our container most of the time anyway, 1/2-5/8 or 3/4. 

There was one time when I needed 40 sheets of 3/4 plywood to redeck a building. We didn't have enough at the shop so I went and put 30 in my pick up. Had we known that much would need to be replaced it would have been delivered. 

No need for such a silly rack, what are you going to carry maybe 5 sheets of something per side?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Have it delivered on a boom truck and stocked in the rooms it belongs in. 

Doing it myself is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy to expensive. 

I will pick up a sheet for a repair in a truck but for a job, delivery is a no-brainer.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks something like this.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have never thought to ask the old lady how she gets the drywall there?.  She has a mini van so may be it fits in there, i just screw it up and mud, :laughing:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

a litter limo with a glass rack on the side that's awesome. :thumbup:

gonna piss off some momasita tho when jose uses their van to deliver materials and she is late to wallyworld with the 14 kids


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*transporting drywall*

Delivery hands down. I do like 1985s pictures though. See this all the time. To op while your at it put some flashing strobes on it so I'll know not to get behind you.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

kingcarpenter said:


> To op while your at it put some flashing strobes on it so I'll know not to get behind you.



Exactly, I do not see drywall hanging on the side of van working out very well. A big bump, a snapped in half sheet, a loose strap and boom, drywall dust all over the road...


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*transporting drywall*



1985gt said:


> Exactly, I do not see drywall hanging on the side of van working out very well. A big bump, a snapped in half sheet, a loose strap and boom, drywall dust all over the road...


Yea or on your hood or windshield. Was following a guy with a load of concrete forms the other day 2 lane hgwy. Forms kept walking back litlle by little No straps, nothing. Finally flashed my lights enough to get him to pull over. Could have been ugly.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I have it delivered. Can't beat having a boom swing it up to a 2nd floor window.


----------

